
Ask HN: Meditaion Resources - B3QL
Do you know any good and free resources about meditation from beginner to advanced?<p>I tried headspace.com but after free trial I resign.
======
eswat
Check if there’s a Shambhala centre near you:
[http://shambhala.org/centres/find-shambhala-
centre/](http://shambhala.org/centres/find-shambhala-centre/)

They offer free beginners meditation classes and group meditation sessions.

You can also continue doing what you’re doing and try many of the free
meditation apps to soak up their material. Give Calm, Sounds True, 10% Happier
and Insight Timer a try.

As for free books there’s Mindfulness In Plain English:
[http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma4/mpe.html](http://www.urbandharma.org/udharma4/mpe.html)

------
wu-ikkyu
Alan Watts - The Art of Meditation

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgHCwsQ1MqI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgHCwsQ1MqI)

------
afarrell
On tip: buy a meditation timer which does not also have an "access all human
knowledge and trivial drama" feature.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005014HB2/ref=mp_s_a_1_3](https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B005014HB2/ref=mp_s_a_1_3)
works reasonably.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
John Kabat-Zinn books, and he even has an app.

FWIW, the headspace narrator really wanted me to get somewhere, and that
bugged me.

------
pedrodelfino
I learned how to meditate with two mobile apps: calm.com and buddhify.com

